# Weight loss



## hamlet (Feb 16, 2017)

175kg = 385lb
124kg = 273lb
116 = 255lb
105kg = 231

My height is 6'4"


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow! Impressive.


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## kap55 (Feb 17, 2017)

The first 4.5 months where you lost 50 kg is especially impressive.  Well done - wish I could do that.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 17, 2017)

Great job, very impressive indeed.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks so much for the encouragments. It was a very long road, but i was able to turn something very negative in my life around and be healthier both mentally and physically. Though i admittly am still a work in progress on the former, so you could say that i'm still on a mental weight loss journey.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 17, 2017)

kap55 said:


> The first 4.5 months where you lost 50 kg is especially impressive.  Well done - wish I could do that.


Whatever journey you've on i wish you the best of luck on it, i hope you too can achieve your goals.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 17, 2017)

Great job

If I recall though your camera got heavier .. from a D3100 ?  to a D800.  lol


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2017)

kap55 said:


> The first 4.5 months where you lost 50 kg is especially impressive. Well done - wish I could do that.



Of course I read that 2nd date in the American way of January 5th, 2016 and not May 1, 2016 lol.  I read it 6 times before it hit me!


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome, congratulations 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

